
Reading files quickly in Rust - boyter
https://boyter.org/posts/reading-files-quickly-in-rust/
======
star-techate
Simple file I/O is such a great task to blog about as there's a long evolution
of 'discovery' permitted:

1\. oh wow, syscalls are really slow. We need to get as much done as we can
with as few of these as possible

2\. that's kind of annoying though, what if we had ... some kind of ...
transparently buffered ... interface?

3\. woah that buffered I/O thing I discovered last time, I just found out that
my C programs have been using that this whole time! what _cheaters_!

4\. hmm, even though I have 9000 CPUs each trying to process I/O from this
single filesystem, I'm not getting the 9000x speedup I would expect. wait,
wait. I just had a thought. try and keep up with me here. Filesystems must
exist somewhere in reality, right? On some part of my macbook? What part is
that?

5\. oh wow spinning disks have really weird performance characteristics

6\. oh wow it's enormously faster to read serial data _even in RAM_! Even
though it has 'random-access' right in the name, random access is slower! This
is going to be an epic-length blog series guys! We're rediscovering
everything!

